
Show HN: MediDate – Yoga Dating app - dpaluy
http://www.medidatewith.me/
======
wingerlang
I count at least 11 different styles of text on this small page, with titles
and text changing color. Looks unprofessional.

You might also want to use something other than blue color for text, as it
looks like a link.

------
ruler88
The styles on this page looks like a fanpage for britney spears in 1997

